# choosing a c-section



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi,
I'm going for FET next month and praying it works  I already have a DS and when he was born the (vaginal) birth was very frightening and I was quite poorly right afterwards - they rang my mum to come to the hospital urgently while I went for an emergency MRI to see if I'd had a bleed on my brain during childbirth, turns out I hadn't but it was very scary. Would I be able to choose a c-section if my FET works? I'm absolutely _terrified_ of giving birth naturally again.
Thanks,
Amy x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi hopeful.

Yes under new nice guidelines you have the right to request a caesarean.

Look up - 1.2.9 Maternal request for CS

In https://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/cg132/chapter/1-guidance

Doesn't mean you have the right to have it performed. But if you can demonstrate understanding of the risks and wish to proceed most obstetricians will respect that wish.

Kaz xxx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Great, thank you for the reassurance. I think I'm quite well researched in the risks of a c-sec but the risk of a vaginal birth causing the problems I had last time and potentially more serious problems is for me far more frightening than the risks of a c-sec. 
Just need my FET to work now!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Then you should be fine 

Kaz xx


----------

